
Undercover restorers fix Paris landmark's clock - matt_the_bass
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2007/nov/26/france.artnews
======
Terretta
Pantheon, user's guide [2009]:

[https://vimeo.com/51365068](https://vimeo.com/51365068)

    
    
        Original title: "Panthéon, mode d'emploi"
    
        Executive producer: RUHE PRODUCTION © 2009
    
        Produced by:
        UX films
        Zone-Tour
    
        In association with:
        La Mexicaine De Perforation
        The Untergunther
        The Mouse House
    

// previously on HN, Feb 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9052160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9052160)

// Wired, Jan 2012:
[http://www.wired.com/2012/01/ff_ux/all/1](http://www.wired.com/2012/01/ff_ux/all/1)

